# weston super mare



## wishface (Mar 30, 2008)

Not to write off it's entire population, but this place really is sinking into a right quagmire. It's a rotten old town getting worse.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 30, 2008)

I suspect the kids there would sooner it was Bristol ..


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 30, 2008)

The kids there don't give a fuck what a crusty old bigot like wishface has to say - that's for sure.


----------



## big eejit (Mar 30, 2008)

*Lovely old Weston*


----------



## Kevicious (Mar 30, 2008)

wishface said:


> Not to write off it's entire population, but this place really is sinking into a right quagmire. It's a rotten old town getting worse.



Don't worry, there will be someone along to gentrify it soon.

Oh, they're here already!

http://www.redrow.co.uk/houses/view_by_development/113


----------



## big eejit (Mar 30, 2008)

But this looks like an interesting project:

http://www.urbansplash.co.uk/birnbeckisland/


----------



## Isambard (Apr 2, 2008)

Weston is far too posh for my liking already. Kind of a posh suburban bit for people who work in them banks and insurance companies near the station in that there Brizzle.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 2, 2008)

That's Worle. The bit of weston we're all ashamed of.


----------



## Geri (Apr 2, 2008)

I wouldn't describe the Bourneville as posh!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 2, 2008)

it was an annual treat for me as a kid


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 5, 2008)

marty21 said:


> it was an annual treat for me as a kid



Going to W-s-M will ALWAYS be a treat for a kid


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 5, 2008)

marty21 said:


> it was an annual treat for me as a kid



We went once and thought it was nice (that's when Tropicana was still there) took my son back there a few years ago. It had gone.  Was very disappointing.

Scarboro' has more to offer. (Starting off with a fighting chance of finding the sea!)


----------



## Geri (Apr 5, 2008)

The Tropicana was good, it's a shame it's gone.

It's not really fair to compare Weston with seaside resorts though, as it's not really by the sea.


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 5, 2008)

marty21 said:


> it was an annual treat for me as a kid


and me, I used to love going to weston super mare


----------



## xenon (Apr 5, 2008)

not for nothing is it called Weston Super Nightmare.

Ooh. How original.


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 5, 2008)

Geri said:


> The Tropicana was good, it's a shame it's gone.
> 
> *It's not really fair to compare Weston with seaside resorts though, as it's not really by the sea*.



It pretends to be though.  A  bit like Southport!


----------



## butterfly child (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm going to Southport in May 

I like the "gentrification" of WsM that is the development on Knightstone Island. Always thought it would be an ace place to live. Bit pricey though, but there are some quite pricey developments in WsM already..

Weston is great, and if anyone wants to dis it, I'll see them outside in five minutes <cracks knuckles>


----------



## Isambard (Apr 6, 2008)

If you want real sea as opposed to Bristol's sewage outlet, just head a few miles south into Somerset.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 6, 2008)

Geri said:


> The Tropicana was good, it's a shame it's gone.
> 
> It's not really fair to compare Weston with seaside resorts though, as it's not really by the sea.



eh?


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 6, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> eh?



Maybe there ought to be some definition along the lines of "more than a stone's throw from the other side"


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 6, 2008)

I thought I'd do a comparison :-









I _think _the scale's accurate.


----------



## Geri (Apr 6, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> eh?



That's the Severn Estuary you can see in the distance.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 6, 2008)

*a second attempt ...*


----------

